

Bobber Interactive and "The Spouse Test" - jmalter
http://founderdating.com/bobber-interactive/
"You’re not going to succeed on your own. The set of what you don’t know, that you don’t know, is a fuck-ton bigger than you think it is." The Story of how Bobber Interactive co-founders found each other and why it was so important.
======
Odds
great article, thanks! :)

